# درس عمل نص ذهبي



## فراشة مسيحية (13 يناير 2009)

​ 
درس النهاردة مافيش اسهل منة​ 
نبتدي​ 
نفتح عمل جديد بالمقاس اللي عايزينة​ 
نكتب النص اللي عايزينة و نخلي لون النص و دا ضروري يكون معادلتة كدا : CF8B00​ 
هايبقى النص باللون دا مع الخلفية اللي تختارها انت بزوقك​ 



​ 
ونضغط دبل كليك على لير النص وهاتتفتح لينا الوندو دي​ 


​ 
ننفذ كل التطبيقات الموجودة في الصورة بالترتيب 1 و 2 و 3 ​ 
و بعدين اوك​ 
النتيجة :​ 


​ 
بالتووووفيق للجميع 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



​


----------



## SALVATION (13 يناير 2009)

_ربنا يبارك عملك فراشة
شكرا كتييير لمحبتك​_


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 يناير 2009)

راااااااااائع جدا يا فراشه 

فنانه بجد 

عايز اضيف تقييم ومش عارف 






معلش تتعوض المره الجايه 
ميرررررررسى كتير ليكى على الدروس الرائعه 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (13 يناير 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _ربنا يبارك عملك فراشة​_
> 
> _شكرا كتييير لمحبتك_​


 الف شكر توني على مرورك​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (13 يناير 2009)

kokoman قال:


> راااااااااائع جدا يا فراشه ​
> 
> فنانه بجد ​
> عايز اضيف تقييم ومش عارف ​
> ...


 
ميرسي يا مان

هو لازم علشان تديني تقييم تاني 

تكون عطيت ل 10 او اكتر علشان كدا مش بينفع

تتعوض بقى مرة تاني بس اوعا تنسا 

هههههههههههه​


----------



## +pepo+ (12 يونيو 2009)

دروس حكايا 
اطفطلى يا مس فراشه​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (13 يونيو 2009)

برافو يا بيبو​


----------



## kalimooo (13 يونيو 2009)

شكرا يا فراشة على الدرس الذي يمتاز بسهولة الشرح

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 يونيو 2009)

*بصراحه مجهود رائع 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك

ده بقي تصميمي 
قوليلي رايك



​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (14 يونيو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> شكرا يا فراشة على الدرس الذي يمتاز بسهولة الشرح
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك


ميرسي جدا جدا جدا ​


ayad_007 قال:


> *بصراحه مجهود رائع ​*
> _*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*_​
> _*ده بقي تصميمي *_
> _*قوليلي رايك*_​
> ...


 
جميل جدا يا عياد برافو عليك ​


----------



## مسعد خليل (18 يونيو 2009)

*شكرااااااااااااااااا فراشة شرح جمبل ولرائع الرب يبارك تعب محبتك​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (18 يونيو 2009)

ميرسي كتير مسعد ​


----------

